# light skewers



## mtpisgah (Jan 28, 2004)

I am in search of light weight skewers. They don't have to be the lightest on the market but I would like something light to go with the new wheels I just ordered from Ligero (White Ind hubs, Alex 3.1 rims, CXRay spokes).


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

mtpisgah said:


> I am in search of light weight skewers. They don't have to be the lightest on the market but I would like something light to go with the new wheels I just ordered from Ligero (White Ind hubs, Alex 3.1 rims, CXRay spokes).


*Extralite The Aleins 2 -59g










*My favorite and work very, very well. Road or MTB sizing.

*Tune AC14 - 49g










*Nice QR's*

Carbon Ti - 45g










*New and look sexy. I want the Blue ones now.
*
EDIT:* These are now availble if anyone wants them. I carry Carbon Ti as well as Extralite.

All the QRs mentioned are great and you can't go wrong with Tune, EL or CaTi
More based on looks.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Soon to be available!


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Juanmoretime said:


> Soon to be available!


Are thos M2 Racers again? Copies? Are you using these?

Thanks!


----------



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

*anyone use USE spin stix?*

just curious


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

DIRT BOY said:


> Are thos M2 Racers again? Copies? Are you using these?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Gio,

They are a U.S. speced copy with some refinements and I have been testing a set for over a month now without any issues. They company I know that are making them should release them on the market in the next week.


----------



## mtpisgah (Jan 28, 2004)

*Tune it is*

Troy recommended the Tune skewers and having you guess recommend them to seals the decision. Thanks.


----------



## jsmst32 (Sep 29, 2004)

Anybody ever have a skewer break on them while riding? what happens? I've thought about a lightweight skewer but I am scarred of it breaking then me breaking


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 29, 2003)

No one has lived to tell the tale! ;-)


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*yes, love em*



jimcav said:


> just curious


Yes, Spinstix work great. If I recall correctly, right at 59 g. Hold well.


----------



## dave99ag (Jul 26, 2005)

I just received some Tune AC16+17 skewers from Alchemy Bicycle Works. They are the Tune distributor for the US and very quick to respond. Prices were a bit better than the online retailers. Ordered Friday morning and they arrived on Monday.

They weigh 54g and were very easy to install. Right now they're on my K SLs, but will be on a set of Ligero wheels in a few weeks. My old Mavic skewers were 107g.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

dave99ag said:


> I just received some Tune AC16+17 skewers from Alchemy Bicycle Works. They are the Tune distributor for the US and very quick to respond. Prices were a bit better than the online retailers. Ordered Friday morning and they arrived on Monday.
> 
> They weigh 54g and were very easy to install. Right now they're on my K SLs, but will be on a set of Ligero wheels in a few weeks. My old Mavic skewers were 107g.


Jeremy, at Alchemy, is a good joe.

Similar to the Tune Skewers are the Carbon Ti's, except that the Carbon Ti's have a stop that prevents the lever from turning to far. Some people worry that the Tunes and their lack of a stop is a hazard, although users say they've had no problems.

I called Fairwheel Bikes, in Tucson, about the Carbon Ti's, since they are the US distributor for Carbon Ti stuff, and apparently they've got some coming on the boat from Germany in the next week or two or three, depending on how fast things get through customs. Fairwheel can also tell you where you can find US dealers.


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

Personally for affordable easily to get skewers I like the American Classic Titanium skewers


----------



## Jack Hammer (Mar 31, 2007)

I am considering picking up a pair of either the Tune skewers or U.S.E. spinstix. Is there any advantage or disadvantage to one over the other? Where can I find them? I got nothing when I checked Qbike.com.

Thanks

Jack


----------

